# Need to post 10 times...



## Tom in Bristol (Aug 9, 2009)

...in order to access links or attachments.

Why?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Why not?


----------



## Tom in Bristol (Aug 9, 2009)

It would seem exclusionary to prevent a noob, such as me, from accessing helpful info in links, attached images, etc.

Oh well...this is Number 3.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Without speaking to specifics here (which in this case I'm unfamiliar)... too many bad apples have spoiled the bunch for new users, so virtually all online forums have restrictions on new users until they have proven to be active and actually interested in the site for a while.

It's a shame to have to restrict legitimate new users (we all were new once after all)... but it becomes a necessary evil to help thwart those who are up to no good.

Meanwhile, welcome aboard!


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

From first-hand experience, I can tell you it reduces the troll amd commercial/porn spam issues by something to the order of 98% or more.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

You have "access" to all links and attachments. It's just that you can't post them.

As discussed earlier, the reason why it's setup that way is to keep the spammers out. Unfortunately is does affect some legitimate users. 

I have manually increased your post count to 10 so you may now post a link or attachments.


----------



## rebkell (Sep 9, 2006)

It sounds like he can't read the links in posts, not that he wants to post a link, I've never heard of that and that doesn't make any sense to require posting before you can read a link or attachment. Maybe I'm misunderstanding what is being said.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Here's what I think he was seeing.

*To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.*


----------



## Tom in Bristol (Aug 9, 2009)

n0qcu said:


> Here's what I think he was seeing.
> 
> *To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.*


This is true, but if Chris has bumped me to 10, great...no more limitations!

Thanx!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

n0qcu said:


> Here's what I think he was seeing.
> 
> *To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.*


Ah yes! I forgot about that. It has been fixed. Thanks.


----------



## jmjaym (May 31, 2006)

When I try to view someone's setup from their post, I get the message that I do not have permission to access. I thought that if I had 10 posts I would be ok. Anything else I have to do?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

jmjaym said:


> When I try to view someone's setup from their post, I get the message that I do not have permission to access. I thought that if I had 10 posts I would be ok. Anything else I have to do?


Can you post an example link? Thanks.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

It sounds like the user's signature may linking to a post in the CE Forum (as many of ours do), which requires the viewer to have opted into the rules to be able to see.


----------

